# [ot]....arrivederci GEntoo!

## effeuno

Scusate per questo sfogo forse poco attinente al forum....

Devo ricoverarmi per una cosa abbastanza seria.

Spero di poter ritornare presto in questo forum...

Mi mancherete un po' 

Ciao!!!!

----------

## Aleksandra

Permettimi di farti un gigantesco in bocca al lupo,  un in c... alla balena etc etc   :Laughing:   un abbraccione e tieni duro  :Wink: 

A-rivederci prestissimo su questi schermi  :Wink: 

Ciau Ale

----------

## cloc3

In bocca al lupo.

----------

## effeuno

Grazie.

.... le ragazze sono sempre sensibili e fantastiche.

----------

## cloc3

 *effeuno wrote:*   

> 
> 
> .... le ragazze sono sempre sensibili e fantastiche.

 

???   :Laughing: 

----------

## randomaze

In bocca al lupo anche da parte mia (anche se non sono una ragazza  :Rolling Eyes: ).

Ci vediamo presto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## babalinux

anche se non sono una ragazza e di sicuro non sono fantastico  :Wink:  , ti auguro quanto di meglio.

In bocca al lupo,

baba

----------

## effeuno

Grazie a tutti!!!!!!!!

----------

## midall

TIENI BOTTA AMICO!!!!!!!!!!! 

Ti aspettiamo a braccia aperte!!!!!!!!!!

Midall

----------

## morellik

Mi unisco a tutta la comunita' di Gentoo per farti i miei

migliori auguri e un grandissimo in bocca al lupo.

A presto.

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## codadilupo

Coda, che é stato in ospedale due volte in 16 anni, augura pronta guarigione, e non temere: il cibo in ospedale é meglio di quel che si creda  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## paperp

In bocca al lupo per tutto, anche se io non sono una ragazza, anche se il cibo in ospedale mi fa caare   :Wink: 

----------

## koma

Buona fortuna：）

----------

## shev

Un sentitissimo augurio di pronta guarigione. Non lasciare mai che il pessimismo prevalga sull'ottimismo: hai solo da guadagnarci a pensare positivo, quindi guarda avanti e non temere. Staremo qui ad aspettarti, a presto!  :Wink: 

----------

## effeuno

Grazie Shev.

Ciao.

 :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink: 

----------

## grentis

Auguri anche da parte mia

Grentis

----------

## motaboy

In bocca al lupo!

----------

## mouser

In bocca al lupo anche da parte mia.

Confermo che il cibo in ospedale non è malissimo.... certo, non come quello della mamma.

Guarisci presto, mi raccomando!!

mouser

----------

## emix

Auguri di pronta guarigione anche da parte mia... e torna presto  :Wink: 

----------

## Raffo

In bocca al lupo!!!  :Wink: 

----------

## cerri

Ue, facci sapere!   :Embarassed: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

In bocca al lupo per tutto fatti sentire al piu' presto.

----------

## GNU/Duncan

In bocca al lupo

----------

## mrfree

I migliori auguri di pronta guarigione anche da parte mia...

A presto e tieni duro

----------

## gaffiere

in bocca al lupo anche da parte mia!   :Very Happy: 

see ya

----------

## Cerberos86

Good Luck effeuno.

Ti aspettiamo   :Wink:  !

----------

## JacoMozzi

In bocca al lupo anche da parte mia   :Smile: 

----------

## Marculin

In bocca al lupo e torna presto  :Wink: 

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Eccomi qui: in bocca al pupo ed un c**o alla falena  :Smile: 

----------

## stuart

in bocca la lupo    :Wink: 

----------

## MyZelF

Mi unisco anch'io al coro di auguri per una pronta guarigione...   :Wink: 

----------

## alexbr

In bocca al lupo!   :Wink: 

----------

## masterbrian

In bocca al al lupo, spero che ci farai sapere il prima possibile e che tutto si risolva nel migliore dei modi!

sqsqsq

----------

## zUgLiO

In bocca al lupo anche da parte mia!! Perchè non inizi a scriverci una barzelletta o una storiella? Il finale poi ce lo scrivi appena stai un po meglio..cioè PRESTO   :Very Happy: 

----------

## paolo

In bocca al lupo  :Wink: 

----------

## -Crash-

in bocca al lupo!facci sapere  :Very Happy: 

----------

## n3m0

Tra le tette della formica  :Smile: 

----------

## LAj

Aspettiamo con ansia di sentirti di nuovo su questo thread.

Forza e coraggio.   :Smile: 

----------

## akiross

In culo alla balena!

Ciao  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lopio

a presto ancora qui su questa stessa rete    :Very Happy: 

----------

## !equilibrium

in groppa al riccio !!!

(giusto per essere originali)

ti auguro pronta guarigione

----------

## silian87

Ritorna presto!

----------

## ElDios

Tantisismi auguri di pronta guarigione anche da parte mia..

Concordo con Shev nel dire di non lasciarti abbattere dal pessimismo!

Buon riposo in ospedale, mangia un po' di sbobba anche per me!!  :Laughing: 

A presto,siamo tutti qui pronti ad accoglierti..

facci sapere.

----------

## zioponics

Auguri anche da parte mia ! e tieni duro!

Non perdere fiducia nella vita, che saprà ripagarti dei momenti di dolore   :Wink: 

A presto

----------

## [hammerfall]

anche se non ti conosco, ti faccio un in bocca al lupo.. forza e coraggio!

----------

## fctk

in bocca al lupo anche da parte mia!  :Smile: 

----------

## Sasdo

anche se in ritardo mi associo agli auguri di guarigione!!

----------

